# Toyota 22RE



## Label Dawg (Jan 20, 2017)

I need help and advice!

My 1988 Toyota 4x4 pickup might be on her last leg
Back in 2007 she started running hot and after two different 'mechanics' and $1,200 that I didn't have and had to borrow, thanks to the good folks on this message board that correctly diagnosed a bad timing chain cover that had a hole in it, I was good to go

Fast forward to August 2016 when she started running hot again and anti freeze started showing up in the oil again and I thought it was a hole in the timing chain cover yet again. My 'mechanic' said no, it was yet another blown head gasket. $875 later and still running hot with anti freeze in the oil my 'mechanic' now tells me it needs a new engine because the piston slap is too much to ignore and the engine isn't worth repairing any further!

I trust ya'll's opinion way more than my 'mechanic' because I am in a hard spot finanicially and cannot afford to keep hanging parts on this engine and ya'll's advice has been spot on in the past...what should I do

My truck has 235,000 miles on it and if it does in fact need a crate 22RE engine where would I need to look for one and how much am I looking at paying to replace, including labor?

Thanks in advance for your advice and I wish a good, honest mechanic was in the Cumming, GA area


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 21, 2017)

Did you replace the timing chain guides when you did the work back in 2007?  How many miles since that work?


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 21, 2017)

Yes the timing chain guides were replaced back in 2007 but not sure if the plastic ones were put back in?

The work was originally done a little more than 9 years ago so I would guess probably 90,000 to 100,000 miles since then?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 21, 2017)

Lord, it has been a while since Napa owning days, but I do remember having issues with the 22RE.. Now if I can just remember what it was.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 21, 2017)

Next time anyone changes the timing chain make sure you use these guides. Metal backed are better than the stock plastic ones. Most of the time you only get one chance for the engine to run a little hot.


----------



## fountain (Jan 21, 2017)

How long since  head gasket repair?  If not too long ago, then I'd look back into the timing chain again. 
If it ran hot a time or two, could even be a warped head.

I went through this a couple of times and the last time it did it is gave up and bit the bullet and got a new motor.  It came from advanced and has a 3yr/36,000 mile warranty.  I think it was around $3500 to get the motor and get it put in.


----------



## fountain (Jan 21, 2017)

I'd also be searching around to find someone that knows the 22re motors pretty well


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 21, 2017)

Head gasket was replaced 3 months ago. 
Thing is I paid $875 and only got a few miles up the road and it started running hot again! My 'mechanic' has had it ever since then. 
I have been without my truck for 4 months and now I'm being told I need a new motor. 

I wish I knew a good mechanic in Cumming, GA that knew something more than just hanging parts


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 21, 2017)

Timing chain cover was finally and checked Friday morning. 
No signs of wear. Mechanic thinks maybe a cracked cylinder head?

His thinking is due to audible 'piston slap' that has been present since he initially replaced the head gasket in 2007 the engine isnt worth repairing.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 21, 2017)

Every time my 22 re ran hot it was blown head gasket or cracked head and I have been through 5 22re motors. Not all were result of blown head gasket or cracked head but most were. Last 2 motors were complete rebuilt motors and neither ran hot. Last motor lasted about a year and Started smoking like crazy had it checked. Blown head gasket so I bought a new engine. By the time you put money into having someone change the head you are over half way of getting another motor. I have heard they are bullet proof motors and hope this one will be.


----------



## Label Dawg (Jan 22, 2017)

I wish I knew a good mechanic around here that has alot of 22RE experience. Unfortunately all the ones I've used are glorified part hangers. Were you satisified with the engine from Advanced?
How many miles have you put on it so far? 



fountain said:


> I'd also be searching around to find someone that knows the 22re motors pretty well


----------



## florida boy 1985 (Jan 28, 2017)

I built 4 22re Toyotas because similar problem  200$ on ebay complete head and gasket kit is your solution..it takes very little over heating and those heads develope a head gasket leak between the cylinders..I think parts geek is the name of the company I bought my last top end from on ebay...also recommend buying a heavy 3 core aluminum radiator and putting a set of electronic fans on it on a motor only making 100hp the manual fan puts a lot of drag on the motor..changing out the manual fan will give you more hp than any bolt on performance part and keep her running cool..


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 2, 2017)

florida boy 1985 said:


> I built 4 22re Toyotas because similar problem  200$ on ebay complete head and gasket kit is your solution..it takes very little over heating and those heads develope a head gasket leak between the cylinders..I think parts geek is the name of the company I bought my last top end from on ebay...also recommend buying a heavy 3 core aluminum radiator and putting a set of electronic fans on it on a motor only making 100hp the manual fan puts a lot of drag on the motor..changing out the manual fan will give you more hp than any bolt on performance part and keep her running cool..



exactly what he said.....!!!!
I've replaced head gasket on the 22RE.  Kind of a pain in the rear, but doable.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 4, 2017)

If you do replace the head gasket yourself, I'd recommend using OEM gaskets.  I've heard that aftermarket gaskets can have issues.


----------

